# Tracker 2000 or equivalent?



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Is there anything out there besides Tracker 2000 that I could get for designing a layout? 

If not, I was planning on using my AutoCAD to do it....but didn't really want to put the time into building the different sections. 

Any thoughts? Thanks,

Mike


----------



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm not familiar with Tracker 2000, but I normally use the website below, when I'm trying to come up with a new layout. It's not the greatest when it comes to over lapping the tracks. Click on "DESIGN IT" sitting to the left. Hope this helps! 

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Tracks/ho_tracks.html


----------

